# The Power of Blue!



## Southern by choice (Jul 10, 2016)

Blue has grown into such a fine dog. The most interesting thing with this litter is that they have just always done their job. 
Blue is a handful in some ways as he is just too stinking smart. Not in any negative way but he is just a powerful dog that is very serious.
He is his momma's favorite. She LOVES her pups STILL! But Blue is her favorite.

Blue demands respect. All the goats respect him. The dogs respect him. I respect him. He is a very keen dog.

You can see his power in his muscling.
Blue is not keen on "D" being just on the other side of the wire. "D" is now with Eliza in the poultry field. Blue doesn't like  him there. He sees it as his extended area. "D" is in no way phased by Blue. BUT that wire MUST stay hot. This is not a situation where I would want to have to interfere on. For now I tell Blue that "D" is my dog and knock it off. Blue gives the look ... the yeah, I hear ya but I don't like it and you can't make me. But he does back off.

The power of *Blue*!



 

*Blue* with his momma


 

Not Leo (Aslan) behind *Blue* up front


 

Blue with his momma



He loves Callie!




These two are awesome!




There was a lot of road activity and he makes sure we know he is on guard!


 

Today we were out with our baby goats taking pics and videos... he just stayed back and watched.


 

While loving on the babies one jumped on my back and grabbed a clump of hair... I let out a hollar, half screachy from laughing and half loud from the fact that it hurt ... silly goats....


 

*Blue* hears "distress"... he may love his goats BUT he will protect us as well. In seconds *Blue* cleared the goats and stayed by my side... his way of saying don't mess with my mom. 


 

The goats have much respect for Blue. It is very interesting. Never afraid of him but "listen" to him.

The field dynamics have changed. It is Blue, Chunk, and Pete in the field.
Chunk took on a great deal of responsibility at an early age and was the lead dog at 8 months. He has been awesome. Not many 8 month olds can do what Chunk could do. He grew up and has had to endure all the pups and their momma Callie, which in itself was tough. Chunk has been lead dog. Blue however feels he is lead dog. There have been a few challenges but amazingly the two leads have their balance.  It has been a little harder on Chunk, as he is MY BOY.  He has a strong sense of "ownership". Blue also has a strong sense of ownership. 
Blue tries to act like he doesn't care but he is jealous. 

Blue would be the typical "hard to handle" dog. I do well with dominant independent dogs. I can only imagine if he were to have gone elsewhere... it would not have been good. Most would not "get" him. 
He is fantastic. His ability to make decisions is amazing!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

My Blue!  

Skunk was out last night.

Blue didn't get skunked but it sure did leave a stink and he must have sent it on it's way. Blue was in the front field this am about 2.
He was locked up in the back field.  Suppose he decided he was needed in that front field that goes around the side.

I think the skunk must have tried to come through the side field as the geese were going nuts.

No one lost , no one skunked.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 18, 2016)

Good dog!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2016)

Blue is quite the fine dog. Callie and D done good.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 18, 2016)

I just love your dogs. 

I have high hopes for my girls, I just wish they weren't so pasture dependant. They love their pasture and don't like being moved. :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 18, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> I just love your dogs.
> 
> I have high hopes for my girls, I just wish they weren't so pasture dependant. They love their pasture and don't like being moved. :/



As they mature it will get better. It is actually not a bad thing.. as they tend to stay put when a gate is accidentally left open or blown open. Some dogs bond to territory rather than to livestock.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 21, 2016)

Thought I'd share some of the power of orange... I have no idea what Mel was thinking this morning. I let him in the house in the (every) morning when I let Mystie out for her morning sabbatical. When Mystie comes back in, they both get cookies, then we head out to feed chickens and do whatever else needs doing. For some reason this morning, after eating his cookie, Mel went through the house and into my bedroom. He started sniffing the floor right at the foot of my bed then proceeded to turn and lift his leg and started marking my bed spread!  he was pissing... I was piss-ED! I screamed NO at him and he stopped immediately and looked up at me like "What?" I proceeded to run his butt through the house and out the back door, screaming at him the whole way.  He's is officially an outside dog today, regardless of heat. Normally, as the day heats up he stays inside and sleeps under the swamp cooler. MAYBE I'll let him back in tomorrow.

I wonder if he's been marking other spots in the house that I'm not aware of...     Now I'm going to have to watch him like a hawk for a while till he regains my trust.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 21, 2016)

Have you had any visiting dogs? Usually that is a marking behavior not a "I just felt like peeing in the house today" thing.

Guardians are just that and will mark when something odd, some other scent etc.  
Stinks he peed in the house but seriously doubt he is going to connect his punishment. 

Glad you caught him!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2016)

You know what they say.....better to be pissed OFF than pissed ON!  @Latestarter kinda got both.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 21, 2016)

He's back inside...  Can't stay mad at the big oaf... Not letting him back in my bedroom though... He followed me in on my way to the bathroom and immediately started to sniff where he had peed and I stopped him right there and sent him out. He's sleeping under the swamp cooler right now staying cool. Brushed another 10 pounds of fur out of him (seemed like) earlier and didn't even put a dent in it  He's still blowing his coat.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 14, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Blue has grown into such a fine dog. The most interesting thing with this litter is that they have just always done their job.
> Blue is a handful in some ways as he is just too stinking smart. Not in any negative way but he is just a powerful dog that is very serious.
> He is his momma's favorite. She LOVES her pups STILL! But Blue is her favorite.
> 
> ...



Blue’s pics were scrolling on the homepage today!!


----------



## Rammy (Oct 15, 2018)

If you have a pet pee in the house, a blacklight will reveal where. I got one and discovered alot more spots than I thought. 
Pretty dogs. Wish I could get a LGD but only have chickens. Plus, I would have to get my pasture refenced. How old is Blue? Is he a Pyranees mix?
So handsome.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2018)

I sent this to @Wehner Homestead  and since she posted here I thought I'd post a pic. 
Blue has been so busy with Pete out of commission.

I sure do love my boys!  He has some mud on him. lol


----------



## Rammy (Oct 15, 2018)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2018)

Blue is taking care of things until Pete can go back to his goats. Good boy.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 15, 2018)

I just hope he loves me as much as I love him when I get to come meet him!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Blue is taking care of things until Pete can go back to his goats. Good boy.


Pete hears Blue and will start barking, he wants back to his field and to back up his partner. It is sweet and heartbreaking at the same time. We let him out on a long rope lead to hang out with us when we are working out there. He is so good and pretty much stays close but we have to have a long lead on him as now he is so much better we need to make sure he doesn't decide to go "work" especially being on the highway. 



Wehner Homestead said:


> I just hope he loves me as much as I love him when I get to come meet him!


Well, probably not. He will ignore you, he will watch you, you are not allowed to touch his goats. He doesn't want you in his field. He is not people aggressive just more like "your not my people so I have no time for you". Pete though... awwww Petey will love you! D will love you, Silver will love you.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 16, 2018)

And Badger, Eliza, Amy, and Rita will scare you.   I wonder if Rita would remember me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 16, 2018)

babsbag said:


> I wonder if Rita would remember me.


She'd eat you in .2 seconds


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Wehner Homestead (Oct 16, 2018)

Boo! No fun!  They all like me! Lol


----------



## babsbag (Oct 16, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer Well I guess I won't be visiting anytime soon as she is pretty big and I certainly wouldn't want to cross paths with her in the dark. I have puppy pictures I could show her, do you think that would help?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2018)

Puppy pics would definitely help! That would jog her memory for sure!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 28, 2018)

Thought I'd update this thread with some more pics. 

As many already know, we lost "Pete"- Blue's brother and partner. 
We are devastated over this loss. I cannot put it into words. 

Today I took some time snapping random pics. I love this boy! He is the most expressive dog. So much like his momma, Callie. It has been nearly two years since Callie's passing. We are so thankful to have Blue! 

Pic heavy!




 
Barking at the neighbor's car


 
Listening to make sure they don't come back...


 
I asked Blue if he was my boy. He did the "Callie grab" and rolled over on his back, wagging his tail LOL


 

 

Blue's tired eyes. 


 
Blue with his goats.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 28, 2018)

I love the pics! Haha that roll over gets me talking baby talk, "Oh do you want a tummy rub? Tummy rub! (while I am rubbing tummy and gurgling like an idiot) My baby likes his tummy rub!" 

How DARE the neighbors drive their car!! How dare they do ANYTHING outside so close to Blue's goats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 28, 2018)

Love Blue!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I love the pics! Haha that roll over gets me talking baby talk, "Oh do you want a tummy rub? Tummy rub! (while I am rubbing tummy and gurgling like an idiot) My baby likes his tummy rub!"
> 
> How DARE the neighbors drive their car!! How dare they do ANYTHING outside so close to Blue's goats!


If a car is going slower than 55-60 mph  he goes ballistic on the fence. He really doesn't like people even looking at his goats, it seems to offend him. 


Wehner Homestead said:


> Love Blue!!!


Blue was Callie's favorite. He is most like her. Although she was way social, whereas Blue is... well .... Blue. Always serious about his job has no time for anyone or anything but HIS goats, HIS family. 
Tomorrow his littermate (Green Collar aka as Simba) is coming for a visit.  I love love love Green collar. He, Blue and Orange collar (aka Mel that Latestarter has) were my 3 favorites, my picks. Of course I loved them all and we knew Pete would more than likely stay. He was scheduled for a farm out of state but it fell through thankfully. It would have been a mistake. Pete was always our boy.
It was very hard for me to give up Green yet I knew he was being placed in the exact right environment. I get to see him about 3-4x year. It is wonderful. He always remembers us.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2018)

Trip is such a weirdo. He is a good guardian, but on his terms. He refuses to stay 24-7 with the sheep and jumps out. He sleeps under the porch in the summer, on the porch (on his bed) in the winter. He comes in for nap time, social or for snacks. He spends most of his time in the general yard area where he can survey his kingdom. He will go lay by the sheep barn to keep an eye on things. He despises loud trucks and chases them away up at the front fence. If the gate to pasture #1 is closed, he just jumps the fence to get to the road fence. 

These dogs are definitely independent. If you can't handle that, don't get one.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 4, 2019)

Snapped these pic of Blue on Christmas. Love this dog! 

He just turned four years old this week. It was a bittersweet day, with the recent loss of his brother, Pete.

Just so thankful for this dog. I don't know what I'd do without him. There was really something special with Callie and her pups. I can't even put it into words.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 5, 2019)

Thats a big dog. Love the intense stare in the first pic. Somethings got his attention. So observant !


----------

